
Show HN: Lokalise – Automate your localization/translation process(web&mobile) - pedmms
https://lokalise.co/
======
pedmms
Lokalise is a localization management system used for the translation of
mobile apps (iOS, Android), websites, games and documents. With Lokalise you
can: (1) upload and translate your localization files (2) manage all your
software localization projects (3) add screenshots to translations (4)
translate in real-time and see how translations look on your mobile app (iOS
and Android SDK) (5) order professional translations or use machine
translation (Google, DeepL)

------
joedash
this seems a good alternative to the mess of using spreadsheets for editing
translations.

